
Google Voice Is Coming Back To The iPhone Via The Browser - dwynings
http://www.techcrunch.com/2009/12/24/voicecentral-iphone-browser/
======
jsz0
You could always use Google Voice via the iPhone web browser. This is exactly
why I really don't like TechCrunch. Almost every story I read there I feel
like they're trying to manipulate people.

~~~
nixme
Except you can't play voicemails, which is the primary reason to use the web
interface.

~~~
jsz0
Yes, you can. Not sure if they added this very recently or what. I don't use
GV much but I just tested it to make sure.

~~~
nixme
I just tried and it doesn't work :(

I get a page full of garbled text (presumably the sound file) when I hit play.
Using Mobile Safari on 3.1, non jailbroken, at <http://www.google.com/voice>.

How are you getting this to work? I've been frustrated not being able to play
voicemails when traveling without a laptop (obviously without having to call
in to my account).

~~~
jsz0
Hm weird. I'm using an iPhone 3G with the latest software update. It opens the
iPhone's QuickTime-ish player plugin when hitting play below the voicemail
transcript.

------
snewe
It appears that they have figured out how to get the App interface (e.g.
momentum scrolling) via the browser. Wasn't it a big deal that such changes
could help developers avoid the App Store:

<http://daringfireball.net/2009/12/more_on_pastrykit>

